# The tegu formerly known as,..



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 11, 2012)

_Korben,.. I concede is a female now named Milla. I've been holding out hoping she was male only because I liked the name Korben. She's at least 15 mths old now and no signs what so ever of being male. But has been starting to carry her weight more around the hips for some time now,.. so I give.

Milla




















_


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 11, 2012)

Great looking girl! If I had more space I'd probably pick up a columbian or two.


----------



## m3s4 (May 12, 2012)

She's a great looking Colombian. I really like the mocha coloring on the top of her head. 

Now, because you like the name Korben so much, it would only seem logical to go grab another juvie so you can still use it


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 12, 2012)

_Thanks guys, there's only been one other Colombian that I've had my eye on but Josh over at Outback hasn't budged (enough) on the price. He said he paid quite a bit for it and would like to try and make that back. Which I understand,.. hopefully he'll come around or end up breeding it his self to make up for it that way. It has to be at least 2yrs old now.

Other than that I have some ideas and keeping a look out for a Korben _


----------



## Dana C (May 12, 2012)

Hey Bubblz, why don't you just use the name anyway? You put in an "i" instead of the "e" as in Korbin.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 12, 2012)

_The original name was Korben Dallas after the Fifth Element movie character of Bruce Willis. I just don't feel right calling her that knowing she's a girl. If by  some chance she turns out to be a late bloomer then I'm all for it. Although I don't see that happening. 

It was pretty much between Milla and Maiwenn the two main female characters. "Maiwenn" Le Besco or her character Diva "Plava"laguna I'm still partial to and will use for something else. 

I couldn't do "Leeloo" Dallas because that was my Blue tegus name. So "Milla" Jovovich just fits, plus she's a great actor anyway, I love her movies._


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 12, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Thanks guys, there's only been one other Colombian that I've had my eye on but Josh over at Outback hasn't budged (enough) on the price. He said he paid quite a bit for it and would like to try and make that back. Which I understand,.. hopefully he'll come around or end up breeding it his self to make up for it that way. It has to be at least 2yrs old now._



I notice they're still using the same old baby pictures too.. Would be nice to see how that black columbian looks now.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 12, 2012)

_These are the last pics I got from him some time back.











The pics in this post are more recent.

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=920218_


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 12, 2012)

Ohhh cool, that guy looks as awesome as ever. I guess I haven't been on the classifieds in a while, I remember them reposting same couple pictures for almost a year.


----------



## m3s4 (May 12, 2012)

Price hasn't dropped much since the last time I checked that add out. 

Nevertheless, it's a very rare and incredibly cool looking Columbian. 

I'd think breeding it would be a great way to try and maintain that brilliant black - for all we know it's the only one of it's kind. 

Big-up's to Josh and Outback, cool guys with good animals.


----------



## paperblankets (May 15, 2012)

Shes adorable.

I am not sure of mines gender yet (only a few months old), I have been referring to him/her as her, and named her Roger. This Tegu may be in for a confusing life.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 15, 2012)

_Thanks,.. I don't think they know the difference,  I had an issue with it not her._


----------

